# Easy iptables frontend?

## dr.nil

Hi,

I'm currently setting up a box that me and a friend will use to run some web related stuff on. I'd like to protect this box using iptables but find manually dealing with iptables a bit painful.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a (preferably web based) iptables configuration tool?

-dirk

----------

## massimo

You could use Webmin as a web based frontend. Then there's fwbuilder offering a GUI and you could also take a lookt at shorewall which does not have GUI but configuration files where you can simply define rules, e.g., by entering source IP, destination IP and port (as well as NAT, and all the other funny things).

----------

## ToeiRei

shorewall is a quite nice rule generator for iptables. Webmin also offers a module to manage that;

In my opinion it's way better than just plain iptables and the rules are easier to read

----------

## Goverp

I find UFW good and easy to understand for simple firewalls.

----------

